# White 2-85 Rear End



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a couple teeth chipped off the ring on my White 2-85. Not sure if the Pinion is OK yet. I work at a dealership and new parts are discontinued (and out of my budget anyway). Any good suggestions on where to look for used parts?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Try Maibach tractor in Ohio. They are an Agco dealership but also have their own salvage yard, they also have many aftermarket parts available.


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

WWW.ANDERSONTRACTORINC.COM


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If ring gear is chipped, replace the pinion too. They wear in a matched set. Gears will howl terrible if not matched.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

www.tractorpartsasap.com/default.asp
All States AG parts, is a possibly.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Found a couple options. One out of New Prague, MN which is a source our dealership trusts. One out of Worthington, MN which doesn't always send you the best part, but they accept returns as long as I pay shipping.

$495 from Worthington, $900 for the one from New Prague.

Yes, they need to be a matched set and should have the same # stamped on each.

44 teeth on the Ring, and 7 on the pinion. The 2-105 have 41 teeth from what I understand


----------

